# this is billy



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

hello everyone, this is my pup billy, 9 weeks old, :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute pup!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome Billy  you are super cute.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute !!! welcome.


----------



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks everyone.


----------



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

*and precious, my 2yo mutt*

they do need a lot of supervision and are never left alone with each other, i would say she is very short temper.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Handsome pup  Blue fawn?? Your little mutt looks like a pit bull/bull terrier cross from that pic. She is a cutie. Was she a rescue? Hope she is fixed so Billy doesn't really tick her off when when he matures and he tries to mount her LOL!


----------



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks for your coment bella, im not really sure what she is, she was given to me by a friend from california, shes intact and like i said they are never left alone or unsupervised when they are together, she is my baby but i know what she is and i know what she is capable of if left alone. i will try to get a better pic of her standing up and see who can come up with an idea of what she may have in her. shes is kind of heavy right now, 56 lbs, long winter in UT,


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mago73 said:


> thanks for your coment bella, im not really sure what she is, she was given to me by a friend from california, shes intact and like i said they are never left alone or unsupervised when they are together, she is my baby but i know what she is and i know what she is capable of if left alone. i will try to get a better pic of her standing up and see who can come up with an idea of what she may have in her. shes is kind of heavy right now, 56 lbs, long winter in UT,


Well, I would still get her spayed because you will save yourself ALOT of aggravation having a male in the house. I don't think you know what you are in for having two intact dogs. Accidents happen sometimes no matter how vigilant you are  Plus she is a mutt as you said and pyometra isn't anything to chance with an intact bitch that is never going to be bred. Just some friendly advice for you


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cute pups, the baby is precious


----------



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks i will take that into consideration, i really hate to do things to dogs that are unnatural to them, but i dont want to risk her life either. again thanks for the advice, since you brought this up whats the best metod to prevent the infection without doing the surgery?, should i keep her indoors during and weeks after her heat cycle, mind you shes almost always indoors except when i bring her out to run or when she goes potty, she doesnt really like to be outside by herself unless we are together and i hate when people stand in front of my house to look at her.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mago73 said:


> thanks i will take that into consideration, i really hate to do things to dogs that are unnatural to them, but i dont want to risk her life either. again thanks for the advice, since you brought this up whats the best metod to prevent the infection without doing the surgery?, should i keep her indoors during and weeks after her heat cycle, mind you shes almost always indoors except when i bring her out to run or when she goes potty, she doesnt really like to be outside by herself unless we are together and i hate when people stand in front of my house to look at her.


There really is no sure fire way of preventing it other than spaying. If she is already two years old than she is pretty much done growing and maturing. I would look into spaying her now but JMO  However, pyometra is common in older females 5-9 years old but can still happen to young dogs even after there first heat cycle. Here is a great link and info on the infection. It's pretty scary and I wouldn't chance it. My girl is still intact and will be a year old next month. I wanted to show her but it just isn't going to happen so I am going to spay her around 18 months old just so she can finish maturing 
Pyometra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

funny, i just finish reading it, but yeah i think i should bring this up next time i bring her to the vet for check ups, thanks.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mago73 said:


> funny, i just finish reading it, but yeah i think i should bring this up next time i bring her to the vet for check ups, thanks.


Anytime man  Glad I could help! It's all about education and that's why people like us are on these forums


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Cute pups


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

welcome to the forum nice dogs btw, i dont live in SLC but got a few friends that do =)


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Aww love his markings


----------

